
Barcode attack technique (Badbarcode) - dsr12
http://en.wooyun.io/2016/01/28/Barcode-attack-technique.html
======
marvel_boy
That's interesting for code128. But the most part of Barcodes that a consumer
deals (i.e. supermarket) are UPC or EAN13.

